
SAR heading towards the expected touchdown location for the Soyuz spacecraft - mxfh
https://twitter.com/NASA/status/1050311314743091200
======
swarnie_
For text and live video from Nasa -
[https://spaceflightnow.com/2018/10/10/live-coverage-two-
man-...](https://spaceflightnow.com/2018/10/10/live-coverage-two-man-crew-to-
launch-on-six-month-space-station-expedition/)

